# 338fps with 3/8 lead & tb gold..!



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Didnt think id top the latex? But I did with thera gold..




Not sure what the joules is, but gotta be decent?..


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Single band that's pretty amazing nice one.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks mate, I know I can get a wee bit more out of em, but more importantly i want good band life with these speeds, latex went bust on me rather quicck, so see how this set goes.. thanks for watching mate, Ben


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh and the catch box aint catchin to well.now either lol,.. need a new back now!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Man, that is very impressive. I didn't think you were going to surpass the latex. Thanks for posting, Ben.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Man, that is very impressive. I didn't think you were going to surpass the latex. Thanks for posting, Ben.


Cheers dh, sharing is caring sir..


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

That's good Ben so what's the average fps mate like over ten shots?cheers.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice let us know how many shots u get out of the band set


----------



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow!! I reckon you we will see 350fps+++ from you soon Ben.​Perhaps make the bands a cm or 2 longer to increase draw length/power stroke to absolute maximum. Secondly,wait for a piping hot day.​Could you shoot a few 3/8 steel as benchmark? I'm also keen to find out band life.​


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice slingshots


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great results. I too am interested in band life ... please do keep us informed. And I suppose temperature must be playing a role. What was the temperature while you were shooting?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

I would like to know the weight of that bullet so i can calculate the joule


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Megadippen said:


> I would like to know the weight of that bullet so i can calculate the joule


I'd like to know the size, for the same reason. Is it 9mm or 3/8 inch?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey people, sorry for late reply, had to un load a 40ft container of flatpack furniture today in 35c heat..am knackered now lol.
Thanks for the comments, and my appolagies.. i always though 3/8 was 9mm.., so i have just measured and the balls are exactly 9mm, not 9.5mm.. im not so familiar with inch measures..
Yesterday was about 25c at the time I filmed the shots...
I am now gonna average 10 shots, and get back to you all..
And sorry timdix mate, only got 5/16 steel at the mo, but will try to get some 3/8 soon, will chrony a 5/16 but! Cheers all, Ben


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok average speed over 10 shots w/ 9mm lead: 311.9 fps. Max speed today 330fps. It's gotta be my exhausted arms from work tiday that let me down lol.
5/16 steel: 348 fps..
Also i pancaked 2 shots on a free standing brick, 1 shot from my Target/ every day bands, the other from these speed bands, the difference shows!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> I am now gonna average 10 shots, and get back to you all..


I'll make you up a remote so you can just shoot 10 shots over it and the chrony will give you the average automatically. Expect it soon.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I am now gonna average 10 shots, and get back to you all..


I'll make you up a remote so you can just shoot 10 shots over it and the chrony will give you the average automatically. Expect it soon.
[/quote]
That's really nice of you mate, & you can do that? Really appreciated, but dont put yourself out mate... You will soon be known as the "Slingshot forum Super Santa"


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The 9 mm ball is very close to .350". A .350" lead balls weighs about 65 grains.

*Ammo weight in grains* 
.440" lead (LEE mold) = 135
.375" lead (LEE mold) = 77
.320" lead (Hornady buckshot) = 49
3/8" steel (TruMark) = 56
5/16" steel (TruMark) = 32
1/4" steel (TruMark) = 16
5/8" marbles (dollar store) = 88
1/2" marbles (TruMark) = 39

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I calculate your power at 22.15 joules (16.33 lb/ft) if the balls are pure lead, a bit less if not. My wheel weight lead works out to 11.2 density, while pure lead is 11.34. Very respectable.

What is your pull weight at those speeds? Mine is about 17 pounds with the 1842 tubes.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry i can't give you a exact draw weight Henry as I'm slowly still aquiring gizzmos for testing bit by bit, but I pretty much maxed out the bands, as best I could, at about 50" draw.. the slack bands measured about 10" with a light taper.. a heavier pull I think than the latex, but easy enough to get a decent draw length...


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok today was bloody hot...39c i think.. rigged up a set of generic bands: ausband if you an Aussie, tried to cut exactly the same as previous, only 2 layers.. Broke the 300fps fps mark, but sadly not the desirable 330 fps.. Achievable easily, but I think despite the warm day, the individual thinness per layer hinders the total extension of the bands, so its like as you draw back the bands will just stop, and so does your draw length. As opposed to tb gold, single layer, that just seemed to hint it could take that lil bit more draw length..


----------

